
Highly Recommended Books for Deep Learning - misa_misa
http://shelfjoy.com/shelfjoy/17-highly-recommended-books-for-deep-learning-researchers
======
misa_misa
This list has compiled all the books Nando De Freitas, Michael I Jordan,
Juergen Schmidhuber, Alex Lamb and Geoffrey Hinton recommend on Deep Learning.

